# Berlin Murders



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I see on Cleve. news that a new investigation is underway into the murders of the two girls 20+ years ago using current technology, FBI, and other agencies. The areas beyond the gates on Fewtown where the bodies were discovered are being gone over currently. Just wondering if that particular area(or even possibly the entire length of Fewtown) will be closed to hunters now that they are reinvestigating?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Just got back. No signs of the reinvestigation. Good to go.


----------

